# Dede, der Baummann



## Thoor (10. März 2010)

Guten Abend allerseits.

Gestern Abend kam auf RTL so ne Reportage über seltsame Menschen, unter anderem wurde von "Dede dem Baummenschen" berichtet. Erst aus reiner Unterhaltung eingeschaltet und nach und nach doch immer mehr fasziniert wie angeekelt. Dede aus Indonesien leidet an einer seltenen Krankheit: Mit 15 hat er sich am Bein verletzt und sich dabei einen Virus eingefangen in Kombination mit seinem schwachen Immunsiystem wachsen ihm seitdem überall, vorallem an den Extremitäten Astartige Auswüchse... Ich finde das ganze echt faszinierend....

http://apfelknacker.de/2008/11/17/tree-man-halb-mensch-halb-baum/

bitte keine Witze a la "lol der spielt heladudu" das ist nicht lustig....


----------



## Razyl (10. März 2010)

Holy shit oO
Was nicht alles für Krankheiten und sonstige Sachen gibt -- das ist ja echt ähem krank. Und ja, das ist echt nicht witzig. Dennoch muss man sich zusammenreißen um nicht irgendwelche Witze zu bringen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kronas (10. März 2010)

ich kannte den kerl vor der doku schon, aber echt seltsam, was da mit ihm passiert


----------



## Kremlin (10. März 2010)

Mit diesem Thread gibst du den Leuten doch schon den Anstoß dazu sich über ihn lustig zu machen.


----------



## spectrumizer (10. März 2010)

Frage mich überhaupt, ob das Thema einen Thread wert ist oder nicht viel mehr ein Blog Eintrag. Worüber soll hier diskutiert werden? Was für Meinungen sollen hier zu erwartet werden? Ich glaube die ersten pietätlosen Beiträge werden auch nicht lange auf sich warten lassen.


----------



## Thoor (10. März 2010)

spectrumizer schrieb:


> Frage mich überhaupt, ob das Thema einen Thread wert ist oder nicht viel mehr ein Blog Eintrag. Worüber soll hier diskutiert werden? Was für Meinungen sollen hier zu erwartet werden? Ich glaube die ersten pietätlosen Beiträge werden auch nicht lange auf sich warten lassen.


Ich wollte mehr wissen was ihr denkt was man dagegen machen kann... einfach abschneiden kann mans wohl nicht da er im Gewebe aussen rum noch Nervenzellen hat... und wie kann man sich vor so etwas schützen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ich hab Angst das ich sowas auch bekomme >.<


----------



## DasX2007 (10. März 2010)

Habe mal eine Reportage auf DMAX drüber gesehen, wo unter anderem auch gezeigt wurde wie die "Äste" entfernt wurden. War echt kein schöner Anblick...
Es hat sehr viele Operationen gebraucht bis alles weg war. Anfangs sind die Äste sogar wieder nach kürzester Zeit nachgewachsen...

Sachen gibts 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Thoor (10. März 2010)

DasX2007 schrieb:


> Habe mal eine Reportage auf DMAX drüber gesehen, wo unter anderem auch gezeigt wurde wie die "Äste" entfernt wurden. War echt kein schöner Anblick...
> Es hat sehr viele Operationen gebraucht bis alles weg war. Anfangs sind die Äste sogar wieder nach kürzester Zeit nachgewachsen...
> 
> Sachen gibts
> ...



jow ich glaube ein heilmittel gegen diese krankheit gibts nicht, der kerl tut mir echt aus tiefstem herzen leid... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## spectrumizer (10. März 2010)

Ich glaube das wenigste was er braucht und will, ist Mitleid.


----------



## dragon1 (10. März 2010)

Thoor schrieb:


> er kerl tut mir echt aus tiefstem herzen leid...
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


mir auch )=
Sind das jetzt richtige aeste oder etwas was wie aeste ausschaut? Habs nicht verstanden


----------



## worldofhordcraft (10. März 2010)

Ich habe das auch schonmal gesehen (also im Fernsehen, nicht persönlich). Ich weiß jetzt nicht, ob das der selbe ist wie der hier (ich wills auch gar nicht prüfen: einmal dieser Anblick reicht mir), aber es muss echt schlimm sein soetwas zu haben.


----------



## Thoor (10. März 2010)

@Dragon, nein sinds nicht, es sind "astartige" Auswüchse =/ schon hart wenn du eigentlich gesund auf die welt kommst, dich mit 15 schneidest und dann so wirst... :/


----------



## spectrumizer (10. März 2010)

Irgendwie verstehe ich den Sinn des Threads immernoch nicht, außer, dass es derzeit ein "Sensationsthread," mit einer Prise Paranoia ist, so wie Leute, die bei einem Unfall stehen bleiben und glotzen.

Jede Krankheit, die dein Leben auf so eine starke Art beeinflusst und einschränkt ist "hart." Egal ob das Rollstuhl, Blindheit, Daun-Syndrom, Elephantasis oder sonstwas ist. Aber wo sind die Threads zu diesen Themen?


----------



## Thoor (10. März 2010)

spectrumizer schrieb:


> Irgendwie verstehe ich den Sinn des Threads immernoch nicht, außer, dass es derzeit ein "Sensationsthread," mit einer Prise Paranoia ist, so wie Leute, die bei einem Unfall stehen bleiben und glotzen.
> 
> Jede Krankheit, die dein Leben auf so eine starke Art beeinflusst und einschränkt ist "hart." Egal ob das Rollstuhl, Blindheit, Daun-Syndrom, Elephantasis oder sonstwas ist. Aber wo sind die Threads zu diesen Themen?



diese krankheit ist einzigartig weltweit, da wird man wohl noch drüber reden dürfen oder?


----------



## Valinar (10. März 2010)

Lass ihn doch links liegen...

Habe aber gelesen das er anfang 2010 wieder ins Krankenhaus musste und garnichts besser geworden ist.
Die Wucherungen sind wieder nachgewachsen und das hat alles nichts gebracht.
Finde es eigentlich unglaublich das er das alles durchhält.

Richtig übel ist ja auch das er in einem Zirkus auftreten muss um etwas Geld zu verdienen.


----------



## Soramac (10. März 2010)

Ich betrauere schon Menschen die mit Kind an behindert sind und im Rollstuhl sitzen müssen, aber sowas habe ich noch nie gehsehn. Schön war es keinster Weise ..., schlimm.

Man kann sich nicht alles für Geld kaufen.. Gesundheit.


----------



## Damokles (10. März 2010)

Ich hab mir das teilweise auch angeschaut. Konnte es aber ehrlich gesagt, nicht sehr lange ertragen.
Die Faszination des Menschen am Ekel, empfinde ich als sehr skuril. Man hat den Drang weg zu sehen, gafft aber immer weiter hin.
Eine perverse Form von Voyeurismus. Wer "Feuchtgebiete" von "Charlotte Roche" kennt, hat ungefähr ´ne Ahnung, was ich meine.
Ich unterstelle diesem Sender ganz einfach, diese Dokumentation aus niedrigen Beweggründen ausgestrahlt zu haben. 
Nämlich nur, um die Lust des Publikums am Gaffen zu befriedigen. 
Einschaltquote auf Teufel komm raus!

Ganz ehrlich. Ich brauch diese Form der Berichterstattung einfach nicht.
Ich kann auch ganz gut darauf verzichten, das mir z.B. am 11.09. im Zoom gezeigt wurde, wie Menschen in ihrer Panik aus Fenstern von brennenden Hochhäusern springen
oder wie bei Autobahnunfällen die Fahrerkabiene nebst Fahrer auf 50 cm² zusammen gequetscht wurde.

Wovor ich allerdings meinen Hut ziehe, sind Menschen wie dieser Dermatologe. Der versucht wenigstens zu helfen.
Allerdings hat es bei mir auch den Anschein erweckt, das er etwas enttäuscht darüber war, dass es sich bei dieser Krankheit, "nur" um eine ausufernde Art von Warze handelt.
Ich schätze mal, er hätte sich gern als Entdecker und Bezwinger einer, der Menschheit & Ärzteschaft völlig unbekannten, Krankheit gesehen 
und insgeheim sein Foto neben einem fetten Artikel, gern in einer Hochglanz Ärztezeitschrift presentiert.
Ich kann mich aber auch täuschen!


----------



## Thoor (10. März 2010)

Valinar schrieb:


> Lass ihn doch links liegen...
> 
> Habe aber gelesen das er anfang 2010 wieder ins Krankenhaus musste und garnichts besser geworden ist.
> Die Wucherungen sind wieder nachgewachsen und das hat alles nichts gebracht.
> ...



jo sie habens ihm mühsam entfernt und dann ists nachgewachsen wie das kraut im garten.. schon hart sowas >.<

anscheinend ists bei ihm so, wenn du was dran machst oder schneidets wächst es doppelt so schnell nach o.O

@damo, es hat nichts damit zu tun hinzuglotzen und zu sagen "ALDA IST DAS FÄÄÄÄTTT EEEEEEKLLIIIG" ich finds viel mehr faszinierend zu was der menschliche körper alles fähig ist, ob jetzt positiv oder negativ... der typ hat kiloweise "äste" am körper, drunter ist aber gesund... :/


----------



## Damokles (10. März 2010)

Thoor schrieb:


> ... ich finds viel mehr faszinierend zu was der menschliche körper alles fähig ist, ob jetzt positiv oder negativ...



Beweislage abgeschlossen.

*wink*
Damo


----------



## Thoor (10. März 2010)

Damokles schrieb:


> Beweislage abgeschlossen.
> 
> *wink*
> Damo



erstmal akte eröffnen bitte, thx


----------



## Billy Eastwood (11. März 2010)

uuuuuaaaaah wenn ich mir das angucke fängt es bei mir überall an zu jucken <.<


----------



## Camô (11. März 2010)

Wenns ichs nicht besser wüsste, könnte der Typ dem Kopf von Guillermo del Toro entsprungen sein. Dass ist das kreative Genie hinter den bizarren Figuren von Hellboy 2 und Pan's Labyrinth.


----------



## Pymonte (11. März 2010)

Ich finde das eigentlich sehr interessant aus biologischer Sicht. Einerseits infiltrieren fremde Zellen den Organismus, ohne das dieser etwas dagegen unternimmt (auch wenn das Immunsystem geschwächt ist und war), etablieren sich (das bedeutet, die Zellen können versorgt werden) und transformieren sogar Körperzellen. Biologisch ist das zwar alles möglich (Zellen fusionieren ist eine Standardprozedur), aber das sich solch differente Arten verwachsen können ist extrem unwahrscheinlich. Und das der Mann das überlebt auch.

Wäre eigentlich echt mal interessant zu wissen, was so alles im Körper dieses Mannes passiert ist.


----------



## Thoor (12. März 2010)

Pymonte schrieb:


> Ich finde das eigentlich sehr interessant aus biologischer Sicht. Einerseits infiltrieren fremde Zellen den Organismus, ohne das dieser etwas dagegen unternimmt (auch wenn das Immunsystem geschwächt ist und war), etablieren sich (das bedeutet, die Zellen können versorgt werden) und transformieren sogar Körperzellen. Biologisch ist das zwar alles möglich (Zellen fusionieren ist eine Standardprozedur), aber das sich solch differente Arten verwachsen können ist extrem unwahrscheinlich. Und das der Mann das überlebt auch.
> 
> Wäre eigentlich echt mal interessant zu wissen, was so alles im Körper dieses Mannes passiert ist.



ansich sinds nix weiter als mutierte warzen wie er sie im gesicht hat, sie schaden ihm nicht, seine "echten" hände und füsse sind darunter völlig gesund... es ist rein optisch und halt das er nix arbeiten kann, nicht selbstständig leben kann und vorallem stinkt das zeuch anscheinend wie 3 tage regenwetter...


----------

